# Lx 865 PROBLEMS



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

My new holland LX 865 runs good for about 4 hours then dosent want to stay runing at full throdle but will idle I took it the dealer last year put a grand in it then haven't used it much sence till the other nite then the same thang just wondering if anyone has had this issue and what I should do


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

To the top


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Im not a new holland expert, but I've had a gelling problem before and it kind of sounds like that... machine runs good for awhile then starts to spit and buck at full throttle but fine at idle... I think your diesel is gelling in your fuel filter (s)..have you tried to switch them out when the problem is occuring? did it help? are you using a antigel additive? have you tried the "diesel 911" to see if that clears up the gelling?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

If it's not gelled.......Did they replace the fuel filters? or have you checked them....the machine could idle but not power up with a clogged filter or filters if you have 2 of them, i can't remember on that machine


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

you said you havent used it much since last year ? do you leave it sit with an empty tank? if so ....always leave your tank full so no moisture can accumulate...what were your temps?


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Last year when it happened I replaced filters the rubber fuel lines I use fuel additive all the time and I don't use Bio Fuel. the shop replaced the electric lift pump cleaned the tank and replaced the fuel cab that's how the tank is vented in the summer I use it for a fork lift so it does run every week i just don't put a lot of hours on it any more


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

sounds like a prob. we had with 2 of our asvs. both have the 4jb1 isuzu motors.1 turbo 1 not. the 1 nonturbo motor would run full throttle for about 10 mins then just about die. so what i did to find out where the fuel issue was install clear line to the filter, inj. pump and lift pump.. i saw bubbles from lift pump to the filter,,,but going to the lift pump was good. now this engine has a zexel inj pump. on the inlet side they use a big banjo type fitting that has a wire mesh filter in it,,,and YEP it was clogged soild. cleaned it and no problems since.
no on the turbo motor,,,,did the same thing,,clear hose where ever i could....saw bubbles coming out of the filter. so i replaced the filter,,,same thing. the turbo and nonturbo use different filters but the same base,,,i changed the to a different filter,,,and that solved our problems.
how some of this helps


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

When you run the machine until it starts to bog down, then shut it off for a while and come back does it run OK . Our mowers will run fine for a while until crap gets stuck on the fuel pickup in the tank causing starvation. I know you said they cleaned the tank. Are you able to disconnect a fuel line after it bogs down and see if fuel will flow with the key on and elec pump running?


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

xtreem3d;1415573 said:


> When you run the machine until it starts to bog down, then shut it off for a while and come back does it run OK . Our mowers will run fine for a while until crap gets stuck on the fuel pickup in the tank causing starvation. I know you said they cleaned the tank. Are you able to disconnect a fuel line after it bogs down and see if fuel will flow with the key on and elec pump running?


I will try that thanks


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I say you are getting air in your fuel line 
Ident happen on my nh but it is a known problem on my bobcat 300!


----------

